# Need info / manual for Enco 11-2011



## ebourlet (May 15, 2021)

I have an enco 110-2011. I would like to order a new back plate and 4 Jaw chuck. Was hoping someone here could point me to a downloadable manual or other info on this lathe. Thanks.


----------



## brino (May 15, 2021)

Hi @ebourlet 

Welcome to the group!

Okay so that's three new members recently looking for Enco info.

We do have some manuals on this site, but downloading them is limited to paying users to help defray server costs.
The membership levels here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...p-levels-permissions-and-site-features.81683/
shows that for a $20 per year "Silver" membership you would have full access to the downloads area, and also no ads!

I do NOT know how to decode the Enco lathe model numbers, but below is a list of what we have here in Enco downloads section.

You also might try posting in the Enco-MSC-Vectrax forum here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/enco-msc-vectrax.135/

-brino


----------



## DAT510 (May 15, 2021)

The Enco 110-2011 looks like it too is in the "Jet" family of Lathes.  You can find more info about Manuals in Post #9 of this thread.









						Select Machine Tool lathe
					

Been a while since I have posted. Just sold my Sheldon ten inch lathe for a Select Machine Tool Chinese 1237db. Looking for a manual. Anyone have experience with the machine or with Select Machine Tool machines in general?




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Also, beware there were many combinations of threaded spindles for these lathes.  Inch Diameters w/ Inch Threads,  Metric Diameters with Inch Threads (Yes they mixed them).  So don't trust the manuals, you'll need to measure your spindle diameter and TPI to get the correct Backing plate.

Hope this helps.


----------

